# Hello all fellow musicians and composers :)



## shaulhadar (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello all, my name is shaul hadar and i am a music composer from israel. i am writing music in all sorts of genres, but today i mainly write orchestral epic and chill out music, please check my site and tell me what you think,
thanks and have a great day 

http://www.wix.com/shaulhadar/shaul-hadar (https://www.)shaulhadar.com


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome to VI Shaul! Enjoy VI.


----------



## Gary Eskow (Aug 8, 2010)

Shaul, Gary Eskow here... I liked 2028 (was that the year?!). If I had a suggestion, though, I would have liked to see you develop the drum pattern--- the loop went well with the emotion of your track, but in my judgment drum patterns have to be developed like any other element of a composition or film cue...

Just a quick response, though!


----------



## Jimthepiano (Aug 13, 2010)

You are most welcomed here


----------

